# max tire width on '06 Bianchi Pista?



## TrailNut (May 11, 2004)

max tire width on '06 Bianchi Pista? would the Pista frame fit any "narrow" cyclocross tire?


----------



## BianchiJoe (Jul 22, 2005)

TrailNut said:


> max tire width on '06 Bianchi Pista? would the Pista frame fit any "narrow" cyclocross tire?



Such a tire would not only have to be damn narrow, but also have a low casing height. There's not much clearance between the top of the tire and the bottom of the fork crown, even when running a 700 x 23 or 25. You _might_ get away with it in the rear if you slide the wheel back far enough in the fork ends, but as I recall, things are pretty tight right behind the bottom bracket, and you'll have to watch the little cross-brace on the seatstays as well. One of the reasons I traded my Pista for a Steamroller was to gain enough clearance for a CX tire.


----------



## TrailNut (May 11, 2004)

*Ibis track bike*

i saw an Ibis track bike, in black, with enough cx tire clearence...looked sweet
yeah, a fixie with cx tires and strong front brake, that's want i want


----------



## BianchiJoe (Jul 22, 2005)

TrailNut said:


> i saw an Ibis track bike, in black, with enough cx tire clearence...looked sweet
> yeah, a fixie with cx tires and strong front brake, that's want i want



Sounds like you may have spotted an Ibis Scorcher? A rare (only 100 made) and expensive fixed gear bike modeled after the old turn-of-the-century path racers. My Surly is outfitted similarly; rides great with the Michelin cyxlocross tires on the Delgado rims.


----------



## TrailNut (May 11, 2004)

*traded my Pista for a Steamroller*



BianchiJoe said:


> .... One of the reasons I traded my Pista for a Steamroller was to gain enough clearance for a CX tire.


hmm Surly Steamroller sound like my answer: where to find a track bike that'll also take "narrow" cyclocross tires?

I like the clean/aggro look of the Pista, if only it can fit 28mm cross tires! (are there such tires: a 28mm cross ?)

(p.s. I'll eventually get a 29er single-speed dual-disk Fox Vanilla mtb, but i want my 700C fixie to climb on dirt (and mud)).


----------

